# Hello Everyone



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Just new to FF and been TTC for three years had one cycle of ICSI and decided to go for DI after leaving a gap of 18mths. I am currently on day 9 of cycle and would love to hear from others in my situation. Treatment at MFS. Best wishes x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Carrot, just wanted to say hello and welcome to the donor board. You can always come over to the Anyone using Donor sperm thread and join us ladies.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey...welcome

as Bronte said come over to the anyone using donor sperm board....there are a lot of us on there and they are a great bunch...they really help you through everything.

debbie x


----------

